# Newbie at building ladder bridges



## skier_biker_baller (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to start working on making some ladder bridges at some local trails. I'm thinking of putting in some ladder bridges, teeter totters, and some other man made features. Any tips or links would be great!


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Step one: be sure you have permission from the manager/owner of the land.

Step two: only my opinion, but I'd space the cross-ties close enough together that someone can't get a foot in between them.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

skier_biker_baller said:


> I'm going to start working on making some ladder bridges at some local trails. I'm thinking of putting in some ladder bridges, teeter totters, and some other man made features. Any tips or links would be great!


Be aware that a freaking teeter totter is probably the only feature you can't cover under your local IMBA clubs insurance...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mtbr killed bit.ly with LMGTFY

Crank Fernie - Mountain Bike Fernie, BC

Trailbuilding


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

only use PT wood, here's a few shots of some small features I built on my local trails


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dunno how much actual help this will be, but it does provide some information:

http://www.mbta.ca/assets/pdfs/trail_standards_first_edition.pdf

Hope it's some help.

Steve Z


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice links


----------

